# Grass, Sun, Surf and Redfish



## crawdaddct (Sep 14, 2011)

While I was mowing the grass at our beach lot, in Louisiana, my two boys went fishing. I must be doing something right because they caught five reds. 25-29 inches. Dead shrimp at the first sandbar.


----------



## crawdaddct (Sep 14, 2011)

More pics


----------

